# does anybody keep madagascan lesser hedgehog tenrec's?



## JDKREPS (May 16, 2007)

Hi, just wondering if anybody keeps madagascan lesser hedgehog tenrecs (echinops telfaeri) 
i have some of these and im just wondering if anyone can give me any ideas on how to sex them please


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Sorry no. Any photos of these as we would love to see them. I was googling Tenrecs last night


----------

